# Tabelle Aktualisieren



## nippo (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Tabelle vom Typ AbstractTableModel die ich mit Daten aus einer Datenbank fülle. Von der Maske mit der Tabelle (Hauptmaske) verzweige ich dann auf eine weitere Maske (Detailmaske) und lasse die erste im Hintergrund laufen. Über die Detailmaske modifiziere ich Daten in der Datenbank. Beim Schließen der Detailmaske verzweige ich zurück auf die Hauptmaske und möchte das die Tabelle aktualisiert wird. Hierzu rufe ich die gleichen Funktionen auf wie für die erste Anzeige der Daten.

Problem: Die Anzeige der Tabelle verändert sich nicht! Woran kann das liegen?

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen kann.

Gruß nippo


----------



## Cybernd (24. Juni 2004)

Aus dem Bauch heraus:

Du änderst zwar deine Daten, aber leider auf eine Art und Weise die deine Tabelle nicht mitbekommt ;o) Ja ich weiß, mit dieser Aussage wirst du nicht viel anfangen können ..

Poste am besten ein wenig deines Codes, denn momentan kann man dir leider lediglich derartige Hilfestellungen vorwerfen, die allerdings einem reinen Raten entsprechen.

Es gibt leider zu viele Möglichkeiten um eine derartige Tabelle aufzubauen. Bei jder Möglichkeit hast du wiederum andere Wege um einen derartigen Fehler einzubauen. Deshalb sollte so eine Fragestellung immer ein lauffähiges Programm im Context haben, das es dem Helfenden ermöglicht dein Problem nachzuvollziehen. Und dieses Programm sollte typischerweise so aufbereitet sein, das es wirklich nur den problematischen Teil beinhaltet (Und nicht hunderte irrelevante Zeilen Sourcecode ;o)

Normalerweise liegt der Fehler in der Handhabung des Datenarrays. Allerdings gehe ich davon aus das du für deinen Fall vermutlich schon auf eine Collection setzt, wodurch die typischen Arrayfehler nicht möglich sind. Ich müsste also "raten".

hth
cybi


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (24. Juni 2004)

Die api  hat folgendes parat (Ausschnitt aus AbstractTableModel#fireTableDataChanged()):


```
public void fireTableDataChanged()
Notifies all listeners that all cell values in the table's rows may have changed. 
The number of rows may also have changed and the JTable should redraw the table from scratch.
```

Ich glaub das löst dein Problem.

Grüsse TrueSun


----------

